# Blog about snowboarding



## CoffeeNhugz (May 26, 2008)

Snowboarders SoCal

If your interested in blogging about so cal snowboarding or just snowboarding in general go to the site above. This is a very recent blog and i am trying to get as much info onto it as possible. I myself have been riding for eight years so I guess I know what I'm talking about...I hope. Anyway just come check it out and comments are highly appreciated. And I don't care if you flame my blog but that just proves you are a very insecure person with a lack of social skill.

CHEERS!


----------

